# Gedankenspiel Synchronisation zweier Datenbanktabellen übers Netz



## Nao88 (15. Dez 2011)

Soo ich muss bald ein Projekt umsetzten indem ich zwei Datenbanktabellen über das Netzwerk synchronisiere.
Nun wollte ich mal die Community fragen welche stolper fallen dort existieren und ob es schon vielleicht sogar ein pattern gibt.

Danke


----------



## TheDarkRose (15. Dez 2011)

Das Replikationsfeature der jeweiligen Datenbank. Man braucht das Rad nicht neu erfinden.


----------



## fastjack (15. Dez 2011)

Falls die DB-Systeme dieselben sind. Und wie soll das Synchronisieren sein? Nur DB1(Master) -> Slaves oder DB1 <-> DB2 <-> DB3?

Wenn Du von Projekt schreibst, könnte man denken, das es keine einfache Replikation wird, aber das mußt Du uns ein wenig näher erläutern.


----------



## Nao88 (23. Dez 2011)

Sorry für die lange dauer Weihnachten halt 
also 

die Synchronisation sollte idealerweise immer dann stattfinden, wenn ein Datensatz geändert wird oder neu erstellt wird und zwar in Richtung d1 zu db2 und db2 zu db1. 
Das Replikationsfeature kann nur eine Richtung einhalten oder sehe ich das falsch.
Die Datenbanken sind auf zwei verschiedenen Systemen installiert. Es handelt sich um eine Informix Datenbank auf
einem Sun Solaris 10 System sowie einer MySQL Datenbank auf einem SuSE Linux Enterprise Server 11.

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## TheDarkRose (23. Dez 2011)

MySQL unterstützt Master-Master-Replikation. Wie das bei Informix aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------

